# Addict Gravel / Syncros RP2.0 Hubs



## kbear (Nov 29, 2016)

I've got a 2017 Addict Gravel 20 with the stock Syncros RP2.0 Disc Wheels / Hubs. The rear hub is getting pretty noisy so was going to re-grease it. Anybody cracked the code for getting it opened up? Pretty sure it's DT Swiss internals but doesn't seem to be the same as far ease of opening them up without tools.


----------

